# Perl 5.8.9



## bamston (Jan 14, 2009)

HiAll!


When perl-5.8.9 will appear in 7.1-stable?


----------



## ale (Jan 14, 2009)

Yesterday.
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/lang/perl5.8/

Update your ports tree.


----------



## bamston (Jan 14, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Yesterday.
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/lang/perl5.8/
> 
> Update your ports tree.




I did not ask about ports. I had because of basic system.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2009)

bamston said:
			
		

> I did not ask about ports. I had because of basic system.


Not sure what you mean by this but Perl was removed from the base OS a couple of major versions ago.


----------



## bamston (Jan 14, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean by this but Perl was removed from the base OS a couple of major versions ago.



Aha... I as forgot that about it... Excuse me. A question is taken off.


----------



## iic2 (May 9, 2009)

"Not sure what you mean by this but Perl was removed from the base OS a couple of major versions ago."

This is strange.  I must be reading out-dated material or something.  I gather that Perl was something that UNIX once was about with great respected and they drop it ...  Why and for what?


----------



## iic2 (May 9, 2009)

Sorry about that question.  I am searching info about Perl on this forum and I have a  habit of reading from bottom to top or all searches.  I guest Perl must have mess things up some where.

Still reading.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2009)

It has nothing to do with messing up. Perl is a third-party application which is no longer included in the base system. It can be installed as an add-on, using a package or a port.


----------

